# Haggis stuffed mushrooms - ideal for Hogmanay buffet



## Ishbel (Dec 20, 2004)

This recipe is by Sue Lawrence, a really good Scottish cook who is based in Edinburgh.  

These are really tasty, but the haggis has to be good  - and DEFINITELY not the tinned stuff!  

Garlicky haggis and Parmesan cheese combine to great effect in this dish 

4 large flat mushrooms, (better to use thin-based rather than too thick) 
1 garlic clove, finely chopped 
250g regular haggis, crumbled up 
2 tbsp coriander leaves, freshly chopped 
1-2 tbsp extra-virgin olive oil 
1 tbsp Parmesan, grated 
bread, to serve 

Remove the stalks from each mushroom. Place into snug fitting ovenproof gratin dish. 

Mix the garlic with the haggis and the coriander. Pile into each mushroom. Drizzle with 1 tbsp oil then top with Parmesan. Drizzle slowly with a little more oil. 

Set the oven to 200°C/gas 6. Bake the mushrooms for 25-30 minutes until tender. Eat with good bread such as sourdough.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 22, 2004)

Sounds great Ishbel, love haggis and wish we could get it in the US.

Sigh.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 22, 2004)

Once we get Hogmanay out of the way, the best night of the year (in terms of serving haggis, I mean!) will soon be upon us - Burns' Night on 25 January....  All the haggis you can eat, with neeps and chappit tatties, too.....


----------



## Audeo (Dec 24, 2004)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Once we get Hogmanay out of the way, the best night of the year (in terms of serving haggis, I mean!) will soon be upon us - Burns' Night on 25 January....  All the haggis you can eat, with neeps and chappit tatties, too.....



Yes, ma'am!  And we'll be pipin' and reciting "wee witty ditties" here in this Texas house most of the evening!  I've already started warning and inviting the neighbors...!

Haggis is also quite yummy stuffed into artichoke hearts...


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2022)

Lol, two old great ones. Ishbel and Audeo.

Coinky-dentally, I just happened to surfer lurk, and found this weird thread. What are the odds?

I wonder if either are still about?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2022)

So getting back to cooking, what are flat mushrooms, and what is "regular" haggis?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 3, 2022)

Anyone?

No answer from the greatly knowledgeable folks here?

I realize that this is a thread suited more for Caledonians and their ilk, but DC once had respondents from everywhere.

I do apologize, though, from boredom.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 4, 2022)

buckytom said:


> Anyone?
> 
> No answer from the greatly knowledgeable folks here?
> 
> ...



Well, I'm not 100% positive on this, but from what I've found, "Flat mushrooms are sometimes called 'field' or "barbeque' mushrooms. They are the biggest mushroom in the white mushroom family. They can grow in size to be over 10cm's in diameter."

That said, I'm an American that has always wanted to try Haggis.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks, linda. Are we talking King Oyster mushrooms? I'm wondering what would be "biggest of the white mushrooms".

I'm sure that there are lots of mushrooms that are only a regional thing.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 4, 2022)

Portabella mushrooms?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 4, 2022)

Flat mushrooms are also called field mushrooms over in the UK. 
they can be white or brown. Think of a button mushrooms, amplify the size X10. In the US they´d probably be known as portobella, or portabella. 
They used to be the only mushrooms available when I was a kid. My dad would cook them in a large pan with butter, nothing else, for about 20 minutes.
Oyster mushrooms - totally a different animal. Yummy just the same, but I wouldn´t want to try and stuff one


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 4, 2022)

Forgot to mention the haggis.
A traditional haggis in Scotland is made with a mixture of sheep lungs, heart and liver, cooked and minced, then mixed together with oatmeal (ie. rolled oats) and onion, seasoned basically with salt and pepper and perhaps a bit of nutmeg. This mixture is then stuffed into a sheep stomach and boiled  for a long time.
Traditionally, Haggis is served with tatties and neeps (potatoes and turnips).
I actually ate some once, not really knowing what it was. Not as bad as you might think , although I don´t think I´d rush out to buy some any time.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 4, 2022)

buckytom said:


> Thanks, linda. Are we talking King Oyster mushrooms? I'm wondering what would be "biggest of the white mushrooms".
> 
> I'm sure that there are lots of mushrooms that are only a regional thing.



No, it just said "field" or "barbecue" mushrooms. I can't find any regional information.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 4, 2022)

karadekoolaid said:


> Forgot to mention the haggis.
> A traditional haggis in Scotland is made with a mixture of sheep lungs, heart and liver, cooked and minced, then mixed together with oatmeal (ie. rolled oats) and onion, seasoned basically with salt and pepper and perhaps a bit of nutmeg. This mixture is then stuffed into a sheep stomach and boiled  for a long time.
> Traditionally, Haggis is served with tatties and neeps (potatoes and turnips).
> I actually ate some once, not really knowing what it was. *Not as bad as you might think , although I don´t think I´d rush out to buy some any time.*



That's how I feel about it too.

My ex-DH is Scottish. I had it at a Burns Supper in Montreal, back in the 1980s. It had a familiar smell. Maybe the oats and seasoning are what did it. The folks who made the haggis couldn't find a sheep's stomach in Montreal, so they wrapped the haggis in foil to cook/boil it. 

It's food. It doesn't taste bad or disgusting. But, I wouldn't say it was yummy and I wouldn't want to eat it often.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks, kk. I never heard the term field mushrooms for portabellas.

I need to make some portabellas soon. I usually turn them gill side up, drizzle with balsamic vinegar and evoo, then top with chopped tomato, fresh basil, and fresh mozzarella and grill or bake them. Sort of a Caprese mushroom.

And I really like haggis. I will always order it when offered in a menu.  But then I love liver (fried with onions and ketchup), and boiled tongue (on rye with mustard), and devilled kidneys with toast.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 5, 2022)

buckytom said:


> Thanks,
> . I never heard the term field mushrooms for portabellas.
> 
> I need to make some portabellas soon. I usually turn them gill side up, drizzle with balsamic vinegar and evoo, then top with chopped tomato, fresh basil, and fresh mozzarella and grill or bake them. Sort of a Caprese mushroom.
> ...



That´s probably what I´d do with those huge mushrooms these days, but, back in my childhood, balsamic, evoo,basil and mozzarella were words we´d never heard of!
Back in the 50s & 60s, in my little village, olive oil was something you bought from the pharmacy to aid digestion or resolve problems of earwax


----------



## taxlady (Feb 5, 2022)

buckytom said:


> Thanks, kk. I never heard the term field mushrooms for portabellas.
> 
> I need to make some portabellas soon. I usually turn them gill side up, drizzle with balsamic vinegar and evoo, then top with chopped tomato, fresh basil, and fresh mozzarella and grill or bake them. Sort of a Caprese mushroom.
> 
> And I really like haggis. I will always order it when offered in a menu.  But then I love liver (fried with onions and ketchup), and boiled tongue (on rye with mustard), and devilled kidneys with toast.



About the haggis, I really like heart, but that is one chewy piece of meat, so chopped up sounds ideal. Lungs, I have never tried on their own. I like liver, but not overcooked and I think that might be what makes the haggis less than wonderful. At least I didn't notice that chalky / powdery texture that I usually find with overcooked liver.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 5, 2022)

I think lungs are illegal to eat here in the U.S., so I doubt the haggis I've had contained any.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 5, 2022)

All I could find was a single article saying that sheep lungs were banned from importation in both Canada and the US in 1971.  Supposedly Canada lifted the ban in 2017.

BUT...  in both Canada and the US you can buy various lungs for pet consumption.  Supposedly 100% pure! Dehydrated.  

Substitute if you want?   LOL


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 5, 2022)

Some things are just a hard pass, for me.  

Ross


----------



## buckytom (Feb 5, 2022)

Have a heart, Ross...

Actually, quickly grilled slices of heart is pretty good. I've had deer and cow heart grilled. A little tough, but tasty.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 5, 2022)

Just Cooking said:


> Some things are just a hard pass, for me.
> 
> Ross



I'll try all kinds of stuff. Heck, I have had pork bung in a Chinese resto. It was good, but the texture was weirdly soft. It's the rectum of the pig. I won't bother ordering it again, but if it is served to me, I'll eat it.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 6, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I'll try all kinds of stuff. Heck, I have had pork bung in a Chinese resto. It was good, but the texture was weirdly soft. It's the *rectum of the pig*. I won't bother ordering it again, but if it is served to me, I'll eat it.



Umm


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 9, 2022)

*GG* recommended a book which I got and read, ancient Roman chef. The things he prepared that everyone raved about I don't think I could have tried - but the book was great! 

Pork Bung, the large intestine and rectum of the pig.  The large intestine is commonly used as sausage casing (hog bung);  the rectum (pork bung) according to one source, tasted sort of offal-ly.


----------

